# Anyone heard of Bulwark Defense in Riverton, UT?



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,
Looking for people that are familiar with this company or the owner. I live near them and have used their services, and it looks like they're closed down for the most part now. Would like to know what the story is.
Thanks


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

The reason I ask is he has my rifle that he was supposed to service before this hunting season. He's not answering the phone or email for several months now. I have notified the authorities and the BBB, but so far nothing has changed. I just want my rifle back!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you tried going there in person? 

The ATF gets mighty interested in firearm theft too


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh man, that sucks. I would just go thru the Riverton Police Department (especially when a firearm is involved). I to am a resident of Riverton, the PD has been great to work with on a few occasions.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep I've gone there multiple times. Store is never open. Signs on it don't say they're closed, but I never see it open. It's right on my drive home on 126th so I see the "open" sign always dark...
I have called riverton PD. They're trying to call too. No luck so far. 
Was hoping to find someone on here that personally knows him and can find out more info and just get it back. I really didn't want to call the PD or BBB but I don't know what else to do now.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's totally unacceptable. I would do everything (legally) in my power to get that firearm back. Good Luck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Go tape his door shut. Cover everything in tape. If the tape is removed, then he’s been there. If not, he dead. 

One Google review says the store is never opened and doesn’t understand what the deal is


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I really liked the tape idea!!

But I just went by there today and he happened to be in there. No excuse as to why he never called me, but I don't really care now. I got it back so I'm happy and moving on!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some people just have a very rotten sense of how to do business.


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

I am very familiar with Bulwark defense. Great store and great guy to work with... if time is no issue. I am good friends with the owner. He basically runs a one man shop though so he is very busy and seems to increasingly be traveling. 

He is in the shop on occasion, you just have to stop by consistently to find a day when someone is in the shop. 

That's too bad you have had bad luck finding him though. If I were you I would put a note on the back door of the shop asking him to call you. That should really get his attention. 

Best of luck finding him.


----------

